# Anyone into music?



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I would like to suggest an album that I recently purchased that I think is awesome. The CD is Brothers by The Black Keys. These guys have been around for quite some time but seem to have just been getting recognition recently with the release of this album. It was voted as one of the top 25 albums this year as well. There are only two members and they bring back the feel of classic rock. They aren't mainstream and are very talented. If you're a fan of bands like Foo Fighters, Queens of The Stone Age, Radiohead, Bush, or enjoy a wide array of music I would definitely suggest giving this album a listen. I also would love to hear any and all other suggestions for some new music. It doesn't necessarily have to be new, but something that isn't very well known that you may enjoy. My collection of music ranges from The Yardbirds back in the 60's to newer age stuff like Them Crooked Vultures. I enjoy anything that involves talent. Stuff like Nickelback or anything poppy or rap isn't really up my alley, but I do enjoy most anything. Let me know!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

lol at Nickelback not having talent; I hate them too! 

Try checking out Within Temptation. They are my favorite band and the lead singer is SO amazing! I also do covers of their songs on youtube cause I love 'em so much.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

She has a ridiculously hot voice. The Howling has a sweet music video for it too. Good suggestion! And yeah, screw Nickelback!!


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone else listen to Coheed and Cambria?


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

dan3345 said:


> Anyone else listen to Coheed and Cambria?


Yup. They are unlike any other band I have ever heard. Did you know they have a Comic Strip series that follows all their albums in chronological order?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup Im actually reading some of it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nickelback isn't horrible, but when I went to their concert, it started an hour AFTER the opening act, so I think their ego does over shine their talent. That, and their new stuff sucks. Horribly. 

If any of you have the opportunity to see Coldplay, go. I don't care if you like them or not, go. Excellent live performance. Literally amazing. 

Lastly, if you don't know who this next band is, you don't deserve to know. Also, I'm not talking about their two well known songs... I'm talking about the song off of the album Cultasaurus Erectus (sorry for spelling...) and other older albums.

BÖC <- Amazing awesomeness.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i enjoy most forms of music..but there are some that i just will not tolerate..if you play most rap songs in my house..you will leave in a bodybag..it is not the band that appeals to me but the music itself that i hear..some of these groups i have heard ; some i haven't..no clue if i like them or not.but somebody needs to feed nickleback a bufo frog.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

No offense to anyone, but Nickelback is talentless. They have no versatility. Every song and every album sound the same. A band like Red Hot Chili Peppers has never had one bad album. Incubus is another great band who has yet to put out a bad album. I would have to say one of my all time favorite bands though is absolutely without question Pink Floyd. Their music is not generational in the sense that the music they made 20-30 years ago is still relative to the theories and issues we deal with today. I feel that so much music can be categorized into a decade just by the lyrics and instruments and Pink Floyd does not fall under any category making them the legends that they are. (and no, I'm not a stoner)


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I like Emerson Drive. My favorite song of theirs is "Moments". I don't listen to anything other than Country :shock:


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with rap being crap and that Nickelback has no talent. Watch this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7F3O6WYfHQ
pelted with rocks off stage. Thats how much they are loved.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that's funny. Still, I don't hate them, and again, their old stuff is good. 

Anyone,

BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?BÖC?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

what is this a code?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No!!! Fine you all have my permission to google it. *BÖC.*


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

dan3345 said:


> I agree with rap being crap and that Nickelback has no talent. Watch this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7F3O6WYfHQ
> pelted with rocks off stage. Thats how much they are loved.


That is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Also: Google "The Devil Wears Prada - Dez Moines"


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

love to see a mention of coheed on here they are my alltime favorite band ever hands down bar none. i have a big tattoo of the keywork and dragonfly on my side. still not done tho i have about 4 hours left on it and i gotta get the lyrics done. its gonna say "i will not save your world" a tribute to the graphic novel series because its epic. i still need to reed the year of the black rainbow the 300+ page novel they just recently released that tells the entire story. if u notice the comics leave pieces of the story out as well do the songs but together they tell the story as a whole. i also love the concept of the writing writer the man writing the story going insane talking to his bicycle which tells him to kill ambelina. you guys should also check out bloc party they are amazing banquet is one of their best songs. they also had a song on guitar hero called helicopter. not their best but pretty good. shes hearing voices is another great song by them. also death cab for cutie amazing and i love a7x going to their concert in january.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Bloc Party is good. Anberlin and Shiny Toy Guns are worth a listen too


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Death Cab is awesome too. Still, not as good as BÖC!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes shiny toy guns is awesome. as for classic rock i absolutley love rush and neil young and hundreds of others i cant list. blink-182 is also epic but not their girly edited stuff but their adult oriented music like songs from the mark tom and travis show. red hot chili peppers, fall out boy, bob marley, the used, and taking back sunday. oh def check out placebo they are amazing and death from above 1987 i think i might have got the year wrong tho. boston also one of my favorite classic rock bands.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Rush is going on tour in a month or two. I won't comment on Shiny Toy Guns, all that I know about them is that they messed up a great song in a car commercial... 

*BÖC*


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> yes shiny toy guns is awesome. as for classic rock i absolutley love rush and neil young and hundreds of others i cant list. blink-182 is also epic but not their girly edited stuff but their adult oriented music like songs from the mark tom and travis show. red hot chili peppers, fall out boy, bob marley, the used, and taking back sunday. oh def check out placebo they are amazing and death from above 1987 i think i might have got the year wrong tho. boston also one of my favorite classic rock bands.


Love the Used. I've been listening to Blink since I knew what CD's were. I still listen to Enema of The State religiously. I've actually seen Taking Back Sunday which was an awesome show. Brand New is another band I like. Like you said about Classic Rock though, I could list bands all day. By far my favorite genre. Boston is amazing. I really like Tom Petty, and when he was with Traveling Wilburys. The Boss obviously. Eric Clapton is one of my all time favorites. I always liked him and then I read his autobiography and appreciated everything he has done so much more. Bob Segar with and without the Silver Bullet Band is great. George Thorogood is the man! Thin Lizzy is another great group. I could literally go on for days with classic rock. I could listen to CCR everyday, or even better would be John Fogerty's solo career. John Mellencamp is great. I'll stop now...


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know if anyone is into reggae rock, but some GREAT bands in this genre are Authority Zero, Pepper, Ballyhoo!, and Rebelution. If you like any of them, let me know, I have an arsenal of Reggae Rock. Revo, it's great snowboarding music!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Classic rock is awesome; so look up BÖC! Someone! Anyone! BÖC!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i didnt know rush was going on another tour!! i missed last year because i didnt get the money in time and their concert sold out sooooo fast. is neil pert going to be with them again? i know he was concidering not doing it because of his new baby and all. i always love a good snowboarding tune. i need to figure out all the bands i used to have downloaded and post them and re download them myself. there was this one song it was called stare at the sun. it wasnt the thrice song either it was some band ive never heard of and have never been able to find any info on them. only place i was ever able to find it was sprint music store but i think its gone now and for the life of me i cant remember their name. if you guys havnt watched the here we are juggernaut music video its something u need to do. funland what song did shiny toy guns screw up? oh and devin have u heard the mark tom and travis show? its hillarious. its a live concert that sounds better than most bands studio recordings and they talk for a long time durring it and make jokes. some of it is pretty graphic. they stopped selling the cd a long time ago so best chances of finding it are at a used record store. took me forever to get it. i randomly stopped at a place about 4 hours from here and they happened to have it.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

The Mark Tom and Travis is one of the most hilarious albums I have ever heard. I heard rumors about a year ago that they were getting back together to do another album? Have you heard wind of this?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

no i havnt heard anything like that but i know they did a reunion tour last summer and like rush i wasnt able to go. i did make it to my first coheed concert in the spring tho and will most certainly be attending one again this year.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

chromeo is another great one someone posted a song by them on facebook and i remembered!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

mgmt the songs kids and electric feel are amazing.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to buy so much music right now but I got no extra funds.. So I am just making a list of all that you guys mention


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I only like the one song "Le Disko" by Shiny Toy Guns... hate the rest of their stuff. Meh at Death Cab and reggae stuff (no offense, just not my thang). 

Not really a fan of classic rock, all sounds basically the same to me and has too many long and annoying solos... they really irritate me and they tire out my fingers when I play Guitar Hero, bwahahaha. 

I LOVE the song "The Bird and the Worm" by the Used but haven't heard anything else by them (I heard that song is pretty different from their newer stuff). 

But like I said, Within Temptation is my favorite band, then (haha) Lady Gaga, The Devil Wears Prada, UnderOATH, Silverstein, Cake, older Chiodos, older Evanescence, Emery, Katy Perry, older Linkin Park, Maylene and the Sons of Disaster, Project 86, System of a Down, and then a bunch of other random bands. My taste is all over the place. I adore oldies like Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin, and I do like so hiphop-type stuff these days, like Bruno Mars. I also like 90s country and a few newer songs as well, and I admittedly like some of Taylor Swift's stuff.


----------

